# Question on plastic as it ages



## justdano (Jul 15, 2013)

I received a small amount of outdoor supplies for eating like plastic utensils. they are 20 years old and have been kept out of sunlight and indoors the whole time. They are white in color but some are getting yellow. I am aware the plastizers migrate out of all plastics over time. (Thats one reason bottle water does go bad over time (years) and anyone like that new car smell?) 

Is does decrease over time but am wondering if it leaves a enough residue behind that may not be healthy? Like 50 cases of bottled water may not be the best thing if its your only source of water.


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

So long as the plastics are stored out of direct sunlight and not subjected to extreme heat you should be fine. Chemical leeching happens when the plastic is subjected to heat and the molecules, for lck of a better term, get "excited" and the molecular bond is compromised.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Bend one and see how brittle it is!


----------



## freezedry11 (Jul 16, 2013)

I think you should not use the ones that has turned yellowish. It is a sign that chemical leeching has occurred on the plastic. You can use the ones that still look good.


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

Wonder if sealing the plastic utensils in food saver bags would make them last longer. Curious since I seem to have acquired a bunch from take out meals. Use them occasionally when the power goes out.


----------

